
Balancing Multiple Metrics with Uncertainty - Zephyr314
https://blog.sigopt.com/posts/balancing-multiple-metrics-with-uncertainty
======
Zephyr314
Hi, I'm one of the founders of SigOpt (YC W15). This is part 3 of a 3 part
series we've done on uncertainty in modeling and optimization (Part 1 and 2
here [0] and here [1]). Let me know if you have any questions about this post
or SigOpt in general. Javier is a Research Engineering Intern with us and
wrote this post with our research team lead, Michael Mccourt. If you're a
student looking for internships please check out our careers page [2]. Our
platform is also free for academics [3]. You can find more of our research
(including NIPS, ICML, AISTATS, etc papers) here [4].

[0]: [https://blog.sigopt.com/posts/modeling-with-
uncertainty](https://blog.sigopt.com/posts/modeling-with-uncertainty)

[1]: [https://blog.sigopt.com/posts/bayesian-optimization-with-
unc...](https://blog.sigopt.com/posts/bayesian-optimization-with-uncertainty)

[2]: [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

[3]: [https://sigopt.com/edu](https://sigopt.com/edu)

[4]: [https://sigopt.com/research](https://sigopt.com/research)

